# [Urdinger] farmen mit der Brille



## Cindorei (16. Dezember 2007)

Kann man diese Wolken nur i Nagrand finden oder auch in anderen bereichen?


----------



## Gundasson (16. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab auch schon Wolken in Nethersturm und im Schattenmondtal gesehen ... halt Mana- btw. Schattenpartikel drin, nur sind die Dinger endweder völlig überfarm auf meinem Server oder sehr selten. Den das waren bei ca. 2h Erzefarmen jeweils nur 2-3 Wolken.


----------



## Cindorei (16. Dezember 2007)

ok, danke, zum glück ist es auf meinem server nicht so extrem, fliegt man ne runde durch nagrand 4 urlüfter undso


----------



## Grimmrog (17. Dezember 2007)

Was? wo? wiebitte?

Cindorei, sag bloß, bei euch auf dem Server gibt es solche Wolken?

Bei uns gibts nämlich keine, sind nämlich alle seit dem Letzten Pach verbugged, wenn sie bei dir da sein sollten, udn auch spawnen (was nämlich nicht der Fall ist bei uns) dann informier mich pls mal.


----------



## Toyuki (17. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Was? wo? wiebitte?
> 
> Cindorei, sag bloß, bei euch auf dem Server gibt es solche Wolken?
> 
> Bei uns gibts nämlich keine, sind nämlich alle seit dem Letzten Pach verbugged, wenn sie bei dir da sein sollten, udn auch spawnen (was nämlich nicht der Fall ist bei uns) dann informier mich pls mal.



ich war gestern in nagrad nem gilden m8 helfen und da waren auch viele von den wolken (bin leider kein inig) also so wie das aussah spawn / sind die bei uns da

~ Der Mithrilorden


----------



## Cindorei (17. Dezember 2007)

Hab gestern innerhalb 43 Minuten 21x Urluft gefarmt und respawnen tuhen die auch auf Arygos sogar reichlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Runde etwa 5-7 Wolken (Eine runde bei mir in etwa 4-7mins).
Nur die bei Haala auf den Inseln die waren buggy und eine ausserhalb von Haala.
Jedenfalls nach jeder Runde waren an 3 verschiedenen Stellen immer die Wolken da.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Dezember 2007)

Cindorei schrieb:


> Hab gestern innerhalb 43 Minuten 21x Urluft gefarmt und respawnen tuhen die auch auf Arygos sogar reichlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kannst du da mal ne Karte mit der Route zeichnen? =)
Ich find die Dinger immer nur per Zufall :<


----------



## Grimmrog (17. Dezember 2007)

naja eigentlich immer nur ne runde fliegen, ne direkte route gibts leider nicht, da ein paar stellen außerhalb der rote liegen würden, aber toll das zu hören, ich werd im neuem jahr gleich mal ne runde drehen, im alten komm ich des studiums undwegen weihnachten nicht nochmal dazu


----------



## Grimmrog (17. Dezember 2007)

naja eigentlich immer nur ne runde fliegen, ne direkte route gibts leider nicht, da ein paar stellen außerhalb der rote liegen würden, aber toll das zu hören, ich werd im neuem jahr gleich mal ne runde drehen, im alten komm ich des studiums undwegen weihnachten nicht nochmal dazu


----------



## Cindorei (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann euch gleich mal eine Route zusammenstellen die ich immer abfliege, habt nur grad ein wenig geduld, paar interface probs


----------



## Cindorei (17. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So diese Route fliege ich ungefair ab, die Roten Punkte sind die Stellen wo ich jede Rude bzw 2-3 Runde eine Wolke finde(pro Punkt natürlich). Sind auf meinen Server selten (wenn ich farme nie) überfarmt, sodass ich pro Runde etwa 2-4 Urluft zusammen bekomme. Wenn ich dann 25 Urluft habe verkauf ich sie natürlich aber auf 2 verschiedenen Art und weisen.

1 variante: /2 Wer als erstes 11 Urluft von mir gekauft hat bekommt 5 gratis! Also viel Spaß beim kaufen!!!
Dann wartest du halt. Kommt halt sehr oft (bei mir klappt es jedes 3 mal) verkauft, verkauft, verkauft..
So nun gehst du zum Postkasten und schaust dir an wer alles von dir gekauft hat, wenn wirklich mal einer dabei sein sollte, der es geschafft hat 11 gekauft zu haben musste natürlich dein wort halten und ihm die 5 Urluft geben (kommt recht selten vor)

2. Variante: /2 Aktion: Wer von mir 20 Urluft kauft bekommt 5 gratis dazu! Der Preis variert natürlich unter einigen Servern (32,50-35g bei mir). Naja dann fangen dann fangen sie an zu bieten und zack hat man alle 20 Urluft auf einmal verkauft (für mich immernoch die beste variante die eig. immer klappt)

Edith: Da brat mich doch einer ein Storch-.-
Da fliegt wirklich son beschissener Zwerg Hunter meine Rute rückwärts ab -.-


----------



## Minastirit (18. Dezember 2007)

ty für das urluft bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal kuken wie das zeugs so bei uns gefarmt ist. hab noch nie gekukt ^^ Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nur ne kleine frage: gibts auch urfeuer? brauch das relativ viel ;d


----------



## Grimmrog (18. Dezember 2007)

""Da fliegt wirklich son beschissener Zwerg Hunter meine Rute rückwärts ab -.-""
alos ich wars nicht XD sammel momentan noch Ehre fürs set, danahc geh ich wieder fleißig farmen fürs Epic Flugmount, mit Flugmount gehts dann noch schneller.

Boah wie Primitiv nen Screen zu machen und das mit Paint einzuzeichnen, und wie bescheuert, daß ich da nicht drauf gekommen bin, naja man kanns sich halt einfach machen, oder zu doof sein

bei uns aufm server so ca 25-30g wert


----------



## Cindorei (18. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Boah wie Primitiv nen Screen zu machen und das mit Paint einzuzeichnen, und wie bescheuert, daß ich da nicht drauf gekommen bin, naja man kanns sich halt einfach machen, oder zu doof sein


Ich werd etzt zwar nicht schlau aus deinem Post, wen du da gerade als doof bezeichnest aber hier mal paar Gründe meinerseits, warum ich das mit Paint gemacht habe:

1. Ich bin halt ein einfacher Mensch (Mario bart "Männer sind primitiv, aber glücklich, oder so ähnlich)!
2. Ich halt mein PC sauber und lad mir mit sicherheit keine freeware kacke runter die ich gegoogelt habe.
3. Hatte ich kein Bock auf zu meinem Vater zu laufen, paar Stunden zu warten bis der mal fertig ist mit seinem Pc ist und dort dann mit den ultra komplizierten Adobe Photoshop ein Screenshot zu bearbeiten.
4. Paint geht wesentlich schneller und ist einfacher zu bedienen.
5. Wer hier wohl der Doofe ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also farm du mal glücklich weiter dein episches Flugmount und das Set

Und nun verkriech dich mal wieder in dein Loch.

>Minastirit: Ob es auch Feuerpartikel in Wolken gibt weiß ich persönlich nicht, aber wenn es sie gäben sollte, dann mit sicherheit auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel


----------



## Minastirit (18. Dezember 2007)

Cindorei schrieb:


> Ich werd etzt zwar nicht schlau aus deinem Post, wen du da gerade als doof bezeichnest aber hier mal paar Gründe meinerseits, warum ich das mit Paint gemacht habe:
> 
> 1. Ich bin halt ein einfacher Mensch (Mario bart "Männer sind primitiv, aber glücklich, oder so ähnlich)!
> 2. Ich halt mein PC sauber und lad mir mit sicherheit keine freeware kacke runter die ich gegoogelt habe.
> ...



hmm naja mal kuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 urfeuer brauch ich am meisten ^^ ansosnten urluft ect farmen und verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja ich weis ja ned wie der post gemeint ist aber ich würds nun auch mit paint machen.
photoshop ect nur um ne linie zu malen? zomfg !!!andere würden danke sagen dass sie oder er sich soviel mühe gemacht hat !!! 

p.s. cindorei ich hoffe du trifft den zwerg noch ;D kritisch und das mit nem pyro von 9.0 ;D (+nachbrennen XD)


----------



## Cindorei (18. Dezember 2007)

Deep frost bin ich geskillt, ist find ich zum farmen und PvP nützlicher da ich derzeit eher ein Gelegenheitsspieler bin und meine Twinks level und sie denn später gut ausstatten kann-


----------



## Grimmrog (19. Dezember 2007)

Naja mit dem doof war eigentlich ich gemeint (ich hab lhalt Momente, wo ich nen ganzen Bretterstapel vorm Kopp hap), nicht du, weils echt die simpelste Lösung ist, aber manchmal kommt man eben nicht auf die einfachsten.

ich nehm meist auch Paint, es ist einfach simpel, klar kann man keine Effekte damit bearbeiten oder Farbveränderungen, aber braucht man ja nicht, man kann die wichtigsten funktionen, Bilder inneinander einfügen, vergößern verkleinern, und direkt reinzeichnen.
was auich toll ist an deinr Karte: die ally hat gerade Halaa^^
auf unserm Server ist das sooooo sau selten -.- und wenn dann höchstens 30Minuten und dann isses wieder weg, naja aber wir haben auch 2,5 hordis auf einen Ally.


----------



## Cindorei (19. Dezember 2007)

Dann entschuld ich mal dafür, das ich ein wenig überreagiert habe, aber ok kommt manchmal vor
Entschuldigung, bist ja ein braves Grimmrog'lein :-)


----------



## Desorienta (21. Dezember 2007)

So'n Mist! Auf Malle ist das leider überfarmt...Mehr als 6-8 Urluft in einer Stunde sind zu Stosszeiten absolut nicht drin. Preis liegt hier zwischen 20 bis 30 G pro Stück. 

@ CIndorei: Genau meine Strecke die du da fliegst.^^ Davon abgesehen ist die Idee den Verkauf anzuheizen indem man 25% als Bonus drauf legt nicht ganz überlegt. Wenn du die einzeln pro Stück mit 3-5 Gold billiger als der Rest anbietest, machst du doch insgesamt mehr Gewinn, als wenn du bei einem 20er Stack noch 5 Stück als Bonus für Vielkäufer drauf legst. Dies ist natürlich nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung. Verkaufst du die übers AH oder per Handelschannel? 

@ Minastirit: Nein, es gibt (noch) keine Wolken aus denen du Feuerpartikel saugen kannst. Ob da was kommt wage ich allerdings anzuzweifeln. 

offtopic: Ich würde mir eine andere Animation wünschen. Richtig nice wäre so ein Staubsauger, der erst mal ausgepackt wird und dann ab mit dem Rüssel in die Wolke oder ein Gerät, welches von der Nutzungsweise aussieht wie die Geisterfallen von den Ghostbusters.^^ Untergeschoben, aktiviert und *Blitz*. Wer sich nicht abwendet sieht für die nächsten 2 Min nur verschwommen (ähnlich dem Gifteffekt aus ZG oder dem Betrunkenheitsverschwimmen nach übermässigen Likörgenuß).^^ Nur so ein Lebenssaugerstrahl aus der blanken Hand sieht nicht so schön aus....


----------



## Dunham (21. Dezember 2007)

Desorienta schrieb:


> offtopic: Ich würde mir eine andere Animation wünschen. Richtig nice wäre so ein Staubsauger, der erst mal ausgepackt wird und dann ab mit dem Rüssel in die Wolke oder ein Gerät, welches von der Nutzungsweise aussieht wie die Geisterfallen von den Ghostbusters.^^ Untergeschoben, aktiviert und *Blitz*. Wer sich nicht abwendet sieht für die nächsten 2 Min nur verschwommen (ähnlich dem Gifteffekt aus ZG oder dem Betrunkenheitsverschwimmen nach übermässigen Likörgenuß).^^ Nur so ein Lebenssaugerstrahl aus der blanken Hand sieht nicht so schön aus....



naja als gobliningi würd ich am liebsten mti dem raketenwerfer auf das teil schießen und dann die partikel als "glitzer" vom boden sammeln können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## newcomer2010 (22. Dezember 2007)

Cindorei schrieb:


> Da fliegt wirklich son beschissener Zwerg Hunter meine Rute rückwärts ab -.-



Danke für deine netten Worte, das ist wahrscheinlich mein Jäger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrKnievel (9. Januar 2008)

Es gibt leider kein Urfeuer in Wolken.

Nagrand - Luftpartikel
Zangarmarschen - Wasserpartikel
Nethersturm - Manapartikel
Schattenmondtal - Schattenpartikel


Alles Andere wäre mir neu.


----------



## Sedraku (9. Januar 2008)

Für alle ingis die die dampfkammer besuche. Beim 2ten boss hat es mit hoher wahrscheindlichkeit eine Sumpfgaswolke in der näheren Umgebung.


----------



## Fauzi (11. Januar 2008)

Von wo bekommt man denn diese Staubwolkenabsaugmaschiene? XD
Und welche Brille ist geeignet?

Grüsse


----------



## Grimmrog (11. Januar 2008)

Also aly ally bekommste in den Zangarmarshcne die Quets in der eigenen Stadt wo man zum Todesmoor soll, und einige Dampfpumpenteile holen soll, wenn die q fertig ist, redet man den NPC nochmal an, udn man bekommt den Bauplan ins "Ingibaubuch"
Also klapper mal bei euch die Hordenstadt ab, sicher steht da irgendwo auch nen Ingityp rum der dir die q gibt.
Danahc darfste dir den Schockdrosselpartikelextraktor bauen.


----------



## Niazala (17. Januar 2008)

@cindorei
21urluft in ner stunde??
das sind 210 partikel / stunde. eine wolke gibt 5 partikel => 42 wolken nötig (mindestens, da teils ja auch weniger als 5 partikel rausschauen).
bedenkt man dazu noch respawnrate.. 
ich schaffs in 45minuten auf 7 urluft, und noch n paar erze die ich nebenbei abbaue und auf respawn warte. (mit epic flugmount).


----------



## Fauzi (18. Januar 2008)

War bei der Gnomin in Zangarmarschen (Dorf aufm Pilz) Die hatte keine Quest für mich oO


----------



## Grimmrog (18. Januar 2008)

hmmm, müsste eigentlich, haste die q vielleicht schon gemacht, sprech sie mal an , wenn man genug Ingiskill hat, dann kann man da nene gespräch wählen, und man bekommt von Ihr das Rezept, aber direkt in die Ingiliste, also nix zum lernen.
das ist son bischen wie das mit dem Aeti, quest machen, udn nahc dem Q nochmal anlabbern um den plan zu bekommen.


----------



## Fauzi (19. Januar 2008)

Hab Ingiskill auf 275 oder so. Habe gehört das man diesen absauger erst mit 315 bauen kann.. das ist natürlich gut möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4mn 1t (24. Januar 2008)

Niazala schrieb:


> @cindorei
> 21urluft in ner stunde??
> das sind 210 partikel / stunde. eine wolke gibt 5 partikel => 42 wolken nötig (mindestens, da teils ja auch weniger als 5 partikel rausschauen).
> bedenkt man dazu noch respawnrate..
> ich schaffs in 45minuten auf 7 urluft, und noch n paar erze die ich nebenbei abbaue und auf respawn warte. (mit epic flugmount).



also ich scahffe 23 urluft in 2h 15 min 
ist natürlich morgens um 4


----------



## DrKnievel (25. Januar 2008)

Also wenn ich mich recht erinnere habe ich als Quest-Belohung den Bauplan dafür bekommen bei der Gnomin. Kann sich aber auch geändert haben.


----------



## Brainschen (25. Januar 2008)

DrKnievel schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich recht erinnere habe ich als Quest-Belohung den Bauplan dafür bekommen bei der Gnomin. Kann sich aber auch geändert haben.



Jap stimmt. Hab die Quest gestern gemacht. Der Questgeber ist in telredor vom FP aus rechts. Die Questgegenstände findet man im Todesmoor.


----------



## Makku (25. Januar 2008)

Können eigentlich alle die Wolken sehen???

Oder nur die, die eine Brille aufhaben?

Hab bisher auch nur welche in den Zangarmarschen gefunden... und da nicht einmal sehr viele...

Aber das Rezept kann man mit Ingi-Skill 305 lernen...und es ist ein Rezept...

Naja... ist auf jeden Fall ne feine Sache... Feuerpartikel habe ich auch noch nie gesehen... aber hey...nix ist unmöglich^^


----------



## Maternus (29. Januar 2008)

Sehen können die Wolken alle Spieler, die Brille sorgt nur dafür das die Wolken als Spot auf der Minimap angezeigt werden. Übrigends zusätzlich zu den Erz- bzw Kräuterspots. So lohnt sich das Farmen richtig.


----------



## Grimmrog (29. Januar 2008)

wieso gibt es eigentlich Wasserpartikel in den Zangarmarschen?

das ist mal eien ernste frage, vor dem Patch X.Y sry weiß es nicht mehr, gabs da ja Lebenspartikel. Ich meien beides kann der Ingi brauchen, einmal für den Gürtel, und einmal für den Schockdrosselpartikelextraktor, und andererseits für die Frostgranaten.

Nur irgendwie ist der nutzen der teile doch recht gering, außer zum verkauf, vorher wars irgendwie logischer.


----------



## Sleepy1981 (5. Februar 2008)

Mal eine Frage zu dem farmen,man braucht so eine epische Brille und dann habe ich gehört,irgendwas womit man die Wolken absaugen kann?


Bin grade bei mir eine Brille herzustellen und was fehlt da noch zum Absaugen?


----------



## Anumunrama (7. Februar 2008)

das " absaugt teil " bekommst du nach ner q in de marshcen (zumindest den bauplan)

für ally bei nem gnom auf dem pilz mit dem aufzug
und für horde bei mc daiver der beim "süd- ödtlichen" ausgang von zabra´jin steht

um die q zu beenden musst du 15 dampfpumpen teile haben (also schon mal angeln oder im moor im nordosten einsammeln)

und nochwas

in den marshcen gab es erst lebenspartikel aus den wolken aber weil die mobs da ja öfters welche fallen lassen haben die´s geendert weil man dann ja "zuviele" von den lebenspartikeln bekommen hätte

und wasser ist ja auch logisch wo die naga ja alle seen verdampfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja nocwas es gibt auch noch ne brile die NICHT epic ist aber auch die wolken anzeigt also fals du nicht unbedingt die mats für die epic brille hast reichts vielleicht für die rare ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (14. Februar 2008)

Und wie heisst die Brille die man erstellen muss?


----------



## Zer0X (14. Februar 2008)

Für dich als Schurken: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die billige Variante: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (14. Februar 2008)

Danke vielmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab ingi im moment iwo bei 280, im moment ist es schwer weiter zu skillen.. Da muss ich mich noch bisschen Gedulden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sedraku (15. Februar 2008)

Okey du hast das höchst wahrscheindlich nicht so leicht. aber zur zeit von vor TBC war das eigendlich ganz einfach... da die meisten teile gar net mal so teuer zum herstellen waren und man so oder so nur in den Gegenden rumgehangen ist wo man das zeug auch bekommen hat. 
Mein Tip: Schau dir die Alte Welt und vor allem die Pestländer ein bischen genauer an. da bits ein paar ganz nette Spawnpunkte für Thorium.


----------



## Kcrs (16. Februar 2008)

Cindorei schrieb:


> Hab gestern innerhalb 43 Minuten 21x Urluft gefarmt und respawnen tuhen die auch auf Arygos sogar reichlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was brauch man um die wolken zu benutzen?


----------



## Anumunrama (18. Februar 2008)

den extraktor ( siehe buffed.de suche)

und um die sache einfacher zu gestallten halt noch eine der epic brillen oder eine rare (name entfallen)


----------

